# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Λετε να παντρευτω ?

## Macgyver

Να πω την αμαρτια μου , ολο το σκεφτομαι , 54 ειμαι , ολοι μου λενε , μην μεινω μονος στα γεραματα ...............κι αμα μεινω ? τοσο τρομερο θαναι ? βλεπω τους δικους μου , πλακωνονται τακτικοτατα , αμα δεν πλακωθουν μια μερα , την αλλη θα πλακωθουν εις διπλουν , ειναι ακριβεις ....................απο την αλλη , ειμαι και πολυ δυσκολος , η μια μου ξυνιζει , ειναι και οτι γυμναζομαι καμμια 30αρια χρονια , και εχω κι απαιτησεις , μπολικες ..................εμφανιση κυριως ......αλλα αμα ειναι βουρλο η αλλη .......................θελω και νεα γυναικα , αφου κρατιεμαι καλα , γιατι οχι , ποσο νεα ομως ........................20 χρονια μικροτερη , εμφανισιμη , καλη ειναι , και 23 χρονια , αλλα θα με θελει αυτη ? .............ολες θελουν μικροτερους , αυτο βλεπω , υπαρχουν και αυτες που τους αρεσουν οι μεγαλυτεροι , γκριζοι κροταφοι σου λεει , εμμμ , ειναι κατι . 40αρα δεν θελω , αλλα αμα κρατιεται , ποσο πια να κρατηθει , πρεπει να γυμναζεται απο μωρο , και αδυνατη ναναι .................καλοψυχη , οχι καταπιεση , ουτε εγω καταπιεζω ανθρωπους , σπιτι εχω , δεν μπορω να πω κι οτι περνω ασχημα , ξεγνοιαστος ειμαι , αλλο ομως κατασταση με ιδανικο συντροφο , αποκτα νοημα η ζωη σου ρε παιδι , κανεις κουβεντουλες , κουλ ναναι , να μην ειναι σπαστικη , και θυμωνει , θα ξενερωσω και θα θελω να φυγω ............. ουτε πεθερα θελω , ουτε συγγενεις της , ηρεμος ειμαι , πολυ , αμα μου κανει σπαστικα , η φωναζει , το διαλαμε .....................του εξω ειμαι ,,,,,και ταξιδακια θελω ...........οχι μπουζουκια , τα μισουσα ανεκαθεν , γατουλα θα θελει ? καλα δεν χαλασε κι κοσμος , συνεννοηση και αλληλοσεβασμος γινεται ? γινεται ...............κι αμα στην πορεια δειξει αλλον χαρακτηρα ? εκει μεγαλε , την πατησες ...........................αυτα ειναι τα μεγαλα διλημματα της ζωης , θα μου πατησει και το ποδι στην εκκλησια ..............εκει θα γινω Αντωνακης , και μην τον ειδατε .

----------


## Constantly curious

Μακ Καλημερα, σε επιασε το κλιμα των Χριστουγεννων ?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ασκησεις επι χαρτου μου φαινονται αυτα απο τη στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει καποια ενδιαφερομενη.
Επισης,εσυ τι προσφερεις και εχεις τοσες απαιτησεις?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τις απαιτησεις..

----------


## Fleur

βρε Μακ μου, οταν ψαχνεις συντροφο ζωης δεν εστιαζεις τοσο οσο εσυ στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση, αλλα στο τι σου βγαζει ο ανθρωπος...το στυλ την θελω και ωραια και νεα και γυμνασμενη και διαβασμενη και ψαγμενη και ανετη και φιλοζωη και χιλια δυο.....το λεγαμε στα 25 μας. στα 54 ή στα 43 λες οτι ο ανθρωπος σου, ειναι ο ανθρωπος σου. με στραβη μυτη αλλα μάτια "που σε διαβαζουν". με ισως λιγες καμπύλες αλλά με πελώρια αγκαλιά οταν την χρειάζεσαι και με ανοχές όταν θελεις την ησυχία σου. θελω να πω οτι μεγαλωνοντας εστιαζουμε λιγο στην ουσια...και οπως λεει και το τραγουδι...."χρωμα δεν αλλαζουνε τα ματια. μόνο ο τροπος που κοιτανε"

----------


## ippotis

Ασε Μακ τις απαιτησεις και να σε ενδιαφερει μια κοπελα που εχετε ελξη και χημεια αναμεσα σας ωστε να περνατε μαζι καλα.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> θελω και νεα γυναικα , αφου κρατιεμαι καλα , γιατι οχι , ποσο νεα ομως ........................20 χρονια μικροτερη , εμφανισιμη , καλη ειναι , και 23 χρονια


ρε αθεοφοβε θα μπορουσες να ειχες κορη σε αυτην την ηλικια... καλα λεω ότι θα καιγεσε αιωνια στο πυρ το εξώτερον... :)

πιστευω μια 40αρα μια χαρα σου είναι αντε προλαβαινει να κανει και παιδι.. βιασου βιασου

----------


## Macgyver

> τις απαιτησεις..



Ακριβως , noumac , ξερει η ρεα !!! εκτος πραματικοτητας δεν ειμαι παντως .

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ Καλημερα, σε επιασε το κλιμα των Χριστουγεννων ?


Καλησπερα C.C . Ναι , μαλλον αυτο μεπηρεασε , δεν εξηγειται αλλιως !!

----------


## Macgyver

> ρε αθεοφοβε θα μπορουσες να ειχες κορη σε αυτην την ηλικια... καλα λεω ότι θα καιγεσε αιωνια στο πυρ το εξώτερον... :)
> 
> πιστευω μια 40αρα μια χαρα σου είναι αντε προλαβαινει να κανει και παιδι.. βιασου βιασου



Εσυ εχεις μια μανια με τα θρησκευτικα , noumac . Δεν βιαζομαι καθολου , αμμα βρω αυτην που θελω , καλως , αμα οχι , παλι καλως . Δεν ειμαι ακριβως απελπισμενος θαλεγα . Μαλλον κουλ . 
Πληροφοριακα παντως , η τελευταια μου , ηταν 24 χρονια μικροτερη , και καθ ολα αξιολογη . Αλλα αν ειναι καλοδιατηρημενη , προσεχει , γυμναζεται , γιατι οχι και μεγαλυτερη .

----------


## Macgyver

> Ασε Μακ τις απαιτησεις και να σε ενδιαφερει μια κοπελα που εχετε ελξη και χημεια αναμεσα σας ωστε να περνατε μαζι καλα.



Για να υπαρξει χημεια αγαπητε , δεν μπορει να υπαρξει μεταξυ εμου και της αειμνηστης Βασιλειαδου ( που μου πεφτει και πολυ σαν προσωπικοτητα ) , αλλα μεταξυ μιας που πληροι τις προδιαγραφες .

----------


## Macgyver

> βρε Μακ μου, οταν ψαχνεις συντροφο ζωης δεν εστιαζεις τοσο οσο εσυ στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση, αλλα στο τι σου βγαζει ο ανθρωπος...το στυλ την θελω και ωραια και νεα και γυμνασμενη και διαβασμενη και ψαγμενη και ανετη και φιλοζωη και χιλια δυο.....το λεγαμε στα 25 μας. στα 54 ή στα 43 λες οτι ο ανθρωπος σου, ειναι ο ανθρωπος σου. με στραβη μυτη αλλα μάτια "που σε διαβαζουν". με ισως λιγες καμπύλες αλλά με πελώρια αγκαλιά οταν την χρειάζεσαι και με ανοχές όταν θελεις την ησυχία σου. θελω να πω οτι μεγαλωνοντας εστιαζουμε λιγο στην ουσια...και οπως λεει και το τραγουδι...."χρωμα δεν αλλαζουνε τα ματια. μόνο ο τροπος που κοιτανε"


Καλως Fleur , ξερεις οτι σε βλεπω με καλο ματι , φιλικα , αλλα δεν μου χρειαζονται μεγαλες αγκαλιες , ουτε και στοργες ιδιαιτερες . Ξερω τι θελω , τι δεν θελω , και θα σου στειλω πμ με τις 2 πρωην μου , ειδικα εσενα , σεμπιστευομαι , να καταλαβεις τι ψαχνω .

----------


## Fleur

σε ευχαριστώ για την εμπιστοσυνη. για μενα ολα χρειαζονται....τι να την κανεις την ομορφια οταν κουβαλαει ηλιθιοτητα και κενο; αυτο λεω...

----------


## deleted-member09062017

καλα είναι να ζουμε το παρων..και εγω αυτης της αποψης είμαι.. αλλα σκεψου και λιγο το μελλον αν παρεις μια 30αρα που λες και την παντρευτείς (άλλο για μια 4μηνη σχεση)... σκεψου πως θα είναι η ζωη σου σε 10 χρονια αυτή 40αρα στα ντουζενια της και εσυ συνταξιούχος 65αρης...

πως παει εκεινο το σκυλαδικο ασμα...? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY0hDSu8pJQ

----------


## Blade

Γιατί δεν την κάνεις παραγγελία την νύφη;;; αλλά με τόσες απαιτήσεις ούτε ψεύτικη κούκλα δεν βρίσκεις.
Επίσης εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι ψάχνεις και όμορφη αλλά απαραίτητα και 20 χρόνια νεότερη;
Όσο νέος και αν φαίνεσαι πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις την πραγματική ηλικία σου ,δεν είσαι κανενα μπεμπέκι...
Μην εστιάζεις τόσο πολύ σε ανούσια πράγματα,αυτά δεν έρχονται κατά παραγγελιά.Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι δεν θες να παντρευτείς αλλά σου πιπιλίζουν οι υπόλοιποι το μυαλό λόγω της ηλικίας σου και απλά σου έχει μπει σαν ιδέα...όχι ότι το θες πραγματικά όμως!Διαφορετικά θα σε ένοιαζε να βρεις έναν άνθρωπο που θα αγαπήσεις και αγαπηθείς ώστε να ζήσετε μαζί...τώρα τα υπόλοιπα του στυλ την θέλω ετσι και αλλίως και να μην κάνει τόυτο και εκείνο δείχνουν ότι ακόμα δεν είσαι έτοιμος για γάμο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Fleur σε ευχαριστούμε που μα θύμησες αυτό το καταπληκτικό σίριαλ!!!! αλλά και την υπέροχη φωνή του Γεράσιμου Ανδρεάτου!


αχ και αυτος ο κουρκουλος ρε παιδι μου... οσο μεγαλώνει τοσο καλύτερος γινεται... αυτοι οι κουρκουλοι γενικα... γεννιεεες και γεννιεεες ελληνιδων στην καψουρα!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αντε καλε που τρως χυλόπιττες μαρη


χαχαχαχα... μαρη αληθεια σι λέου... διν του βγαζ απτο κιφαλμου !!... να ετσ..: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aSoKrnWCfU

----------


## Macgyver

> Διάβαζα το θέμα από περιέργεια κυρίως (γιατί δεν με αφορά) και δεν είχα σκοπό να απαντήσω (αν και συμφωνώ με όσα σου είπε η Ρέα) αλλά επεμβαίνω γιατί ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά ΕΜΕΝΑ δεν μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιούν το username μου και να λένε ανακρίβειες. Ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι να διαπληκτιστήκαμε. Αν μια απλή διαφωνία και διευκρίνηση την εκλαμβάνεις έτσι τότε λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά εγώ σαν άνθρωπος αποφεύγω τις εντάσεις και κάθε φορά που κάτι δεν καταλήγει όπως θα ήθελα (όπως μια υγιής διαφωνία σε διάλογο) στεναχωριέμαι και με επηρεάζει. Πες με ευαίσθητη, υπερβολική και όπως θες αλλά έτσι είμαι, έτσι λειτουργώ και γι' αυτό δεν αγνοώ αυτό το ποστ. Θα στα έστελνα σε προσωπικό μήνυμα αλλά τελικά θεώρησα πως οφείλω στον εαυτό μου να το κάνω εδώ, μιας και με ανέφερες... Τελοσπάντων. Μπορείς ελεύθερα και τώρα να με θεωρήσεις εριστική, εγώ απλά σου λέω τι με πείραξε. Εξάλλου ούτε πριν σου κρατούσα "κακία". Μάλιστα σε είχα ρωτήσει κάτι πριν λίγες μέρες στο θέμα "Αναβλητικότητα" κι' αυτό γιατί θαύμαζα την στάση σου και ότι κατάφερες να βγεις απ' την κατάθλιψη μετά από 10 χρόνια. Αυτά από εμένα και εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί να απαντήσω ξανά στο θέμα γιατί δεν στα γράφω επιθετικά. Έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να ενοχλούμαι και να εκφράζω αυτά που νιώθω απ' την στιγμή που δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν. Χαιρετώ.


Αγαπητη moonlight , δεν σε θεωρω εριστικη , αποφευγω κι εγω τις εντασεις , απλα θυμαμαι αμυδρα οτι ειχαμε διαφωνησει σε κατι , ουτε καν θυμαμαι το θεμα , μην παιζουμε με τις λεξεις , διαπληκτισμος εναντιι διαφωνιας , καταχρηστικως χρησιμοποιοουνται ωρισμενες λεξεις , ευκολα εκλαμβανεις μια αποψη του αλλου ως εριστικη , ενω μπορει να μην ειναι , οπως και δεν διαλεγεις πολυ προσεκτικα τοις λεξεις που χρησιμοποιεις , τοχω παρει αποφαση οτι αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του γραπτου λογου . Περασμενα ξεχασμενα moonlight , δεν κρατω τιποτα απο οσα δυσαρεστα συμβαινουν , ποτε , εκτος αν ειναι πολυ σοβαρο , που δεν μουχει συμβει τιποτα τετοιο στο φορουμ . Ειμαι πολυ φιλειρηνικος , προς τους παντες , και προσβλεπω σε αγαστες και ενδιαφερουσες ανταλλαγες αποψεων μεταξυ μας . Αγγελος .

----------


## Macgyver

> Άγγελε αγαπημένε, μπορεί και να παντρευτείς αν αφεθείς, χαμηλώσεις λίγο τα στάνταρς σου, δεν το ψειρίζεις τόσο κλπ κλπ. Αυτό με την εικοσαετή διαφορά νομίζω είναι υπερβολή αλλά αν θες να κάνεις παιδάκι το θέμα αλλάζει. Ελπίζω να βρεις ότι επιθυμείς!



Αγαπητη Δημητρα , δεν ξερω στην πραγματικοτητα αν επιθυμω γαμο , και θελω και δεν θελω , αυτα τασ πραματα δεν γινονται Κ.Π. ( κατοπιν παραγγελιας !! ) απλως τυχαινουν , ειναι αληθεια οτι πρεπει να χαμηλωσω τα στανταρντς , τουλαχιστον να προσπαθησω . Σευχαριστω για την ευχη σου . Αγγελος .

----------


## Macgyver

> Είναι 100% βέβαιο πως ο Mak δεν ψάχνει κοπέλα από το Forum???Standard???
> Γιούπι!!!Mείον ένας οπότε στον ανταγωνισμό !!
> m!




Αγαπητε Σταυρο , ποτε δεν εψαχνα κοπελα στο φορουμ , μπηκα λογω πολυετους κτθλψης . Οντας επικοινωνιακος , προεκυψαν πολλες φιλικες σχεσεις με το αλλο φυλο ( και με το ιδιο , σε πολυ μικροτερο βαθμο ) στην πορεια , δυο , μαλλον μιαμιση !! , εξελιχθησαν σε κατι παραπανω . Δεν τα επιδιωκεις αυτα , σουρχονται , ολες οι σχεσεις στις ζωη μου , μουρθανε , δεν τις επεδιωξα , οπως συμβαινει σε ολους αλλωστε . 
Αλλωστε , ολες οι κοπελες στο φορουμ , ειναι πολυ επιφυλακτικες οταν ερχεσαι πιο κοντα . 
Ουτε και ο elis ψαχνει κοπελα , απλως του αρεσει να γραφει , να επικοινωνει , κι εμενα μαρεσει ομως !!!

----------


## Stavros

> Αγαπητε Σταυρο , ποτε δεν εψαχνα κοπελα στο φορουμ , μπηκα λογω πολυετους κτθλψης . Οντας επικοινωνιακος , προεκυψαν πολλες φιλικες σχεσεις με το αλλο φυλο ( και με το ιδιο , σε πολυ μικροτερο βαθμο ) στην πορεια , δυο , μαλλον μιαμιση !! , εξελιχθησαν σε κατι παραπανω . Δεν τα επιδιωκεις αυτα , σουρχονται , ολες οι σχεσεις στις ζωη μου , μουρθανε , δεν τις επεδιωξα , οπως συμβαινει σε ολους αλλωστε . 
> Αλλωστε , ολες οι κοπελες στο φορουμ , ειναι πολυ επιφυλακτικες οταν ερχεσαι πιο κοντα . 
> Ουτε και ο elis ψαχνει κοπελα , απλως του αρεσει να γραφει , να επικοινωνει , κι εμενα μαρεσει ομως !!!


Ναι ρε Μακ!Πλάκα κάνω κι εγώ!Για να βρεις κοπέλα από εδώ ή και το αντίστροφο είναι πολύ δύσκολο!
Όμως είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις φίλους/φίλες!Αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό εκτιμώ!

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Αυτό με την εικοσαετή διαφορά νομίζω είναι υπερβολή αλλά αν θες να κάνεις παιδάκι το θέμα αλλάζει. Ελπίζω να βρεις ότι επιθυμείς!


...ε ναι γιατι το σπερμα του αντρα σε αυτη την ηλικια σκιζει συν που το εμβρυο θα ανυπομονει να μεγαλωσει για να γνωρισει τον παππου του!

:rolleyes:

----------


## Anakin

Μιας και κοιτας και εμφανιση γιατι δεν προτιμας διαφορα 10 χρονων? Μια ωραια 40αρα πχ? Ειναι σπανιο να βρεις καποια 20 χρονια μικροτερη σου και να μην σε κοιταξει για το χρημα.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν κανω σχεδια , anakin , οπως προκυψει και οτι προκυψει , και αν προκυψει .

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι ρε Μακ!Πλάκα κάνω κι εγώ!Για να βρεις κοπέλα από εδώ ή και το αντίστροφο είναι πολύ δύσκολο!
> Όμως είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις φίλους/φίλες!Αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό εκτιμώ!



Πραγματικα Σταυρο , ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μπορεις να κανεις φιλους , πρεπει πρωτα να εισαι ο ιδιος φιλος . Το ξερω οτι κανεις πλακα . Κοπελα μπορεις να βρεις στα πιο απιθανα μερη . Αρκει να μην το κυνηγας εμμονικα .

----------


## PAPA

> ...ε ναι γιατι το σπερμα του αντρα σε αυτη την ηλικια σκιζει συν που το εμβρυο θα ανυπομονει να μεγαλωσει για να γνωρισει τον παππου του!
> 
> :rolleyes:


Τώρα σε αυτό για το σπέρμα έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά πολλοί κάνουν παιδάκια αρκετά μεγάλοι. Μια γειτόνισσα μου έκανε παιδάκι στα 55 της με εξωσωματική! Επίσης κι εγώ έγινα μαμά διδύμων (φυσιολογική κύηση όχι εξωσωματική) στα 39! Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν μικρότερη! Κουράζομαι πιο εύκολα, αλλά κέφι για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω! Τι το θες το κέφι αν νιώθεις πτώμα! Άσε που φοβάμαι μην πάθουμε τίποτε εγώ και ο μπαμπάς τους και τι θα απογίνουν τα μικρά μου τερατάκια( είναι πολύ ζωηρά αγοράκια)

----------


## Macgyver

> ! Άσε που φοβάμαι μην πάθουμε τίποτε εγώ και ο μπαμπάς τους και τι θα απογίνουν τα μικρά μου τερατάκια( είναι πολύ ζωηρά αγοράκια)




Καλε τι να παθετε , νεοι ανθρωποι ? παντως τα παιδια γενικως ειναι κουραστικα , ας ειναι ησυχα , αν δεν ειναι , αστα να πανε !!

----------


## Macgyver

> ...ε ναι γιατι το σπερμα του αντρα σε αυτη την ηλικια σκιζει συν που το εμβρυο θα ανυπομονει να μεγαλωσει για να γνωρισει τον παππου του!
> 
> :rolleyes:


Ενταξει μωρε ,το πολυ πολυ , να βγει κανα αλιεν .

----------


## Anakin

> Δεν κανω σχεδια , anakin , οπως προκυψει και οτι προκυψει , και αν προκυψει .


Απλα σου λεω να ριξεις λιγο τα στανταρ σου γιατι ειναι εξωπραγματικη αυτη η απαιτηση, και στα 40 υπαρχουν ωραιες γυναικες μην κοιτας τα 30.

----------


## Fleur

α ναι και στα 43 φυσικα

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εχω δει σαρανταρες που βαζουν κατω ανετα της εικοσαχρονες.

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτο αληθευει , bullet , αλλα προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους .

----------


## Macgyver

> Απλα σου λεω να ριξεις λιγο τα στανταρ σου γιατι ειναι εξωπραγματικη αυτη η απαιτηση, και στα 40 υπαρχουν ωραιες γυναικες μην κοιτας τα 30.



Ε , ναι , τα 30 ειναι εκτος πραματικοτητας , εννοειται .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Αυτο αληθευει , bullet , αλλα προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους .


 Αυτο εννοειται!

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο εννοειται!



Δεν εννοειται για ολες !

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Για αυτες που προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους εννοω.Ξερεις τωρα διατροφη , γυμναστικη , μαλλι , νυχια , μακιγιαζ κτλ. κτλ.

----------


## Macgyver

Ακριβως αυτα , και καποια ψυχικη καλλιεργεια , οχι μορφωση καλα και ντε .

----------


## Fleur

παιδια είναι και θεμα γονιδιων και σε αντρα και σε γυναικα. εχω δει 27 που μοιαζει σαραντα και σαρανταρα που μοιαζει 32. οτι και να κανεις με το μακιγιαζ η ηλικια φαίνεται απο τον λαιμο και τα χερια αλλωστε, ασε που μερικες αρχιζουν τις πλαστικες και κανουν αυτα τα χειλια που τους προσθετουν χρονια αντι να τις μικραινουν. 
εγω ειμαι 43, αλλα ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν φαινομαι. αποδειξη οτι οι επιτυχιες μου ηταν παντα 5-10 χρονια μικροτεροι. :Ρ

----------


## Macgyver

Σωστο , τα γονιδια υπερανω ολων .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και με καλο συστημα μια αντιρυτιδικη κανει δουλίτσα!... η μεκα της κομψοτητας ειναι η απολυτη επαφη με τον χωροχρόνο... οι γυναικες που προσπαθουν να δειχνουν νεοτερες ειναι πάντα καταδικασμενες στο κιτς!!...αυτες που εκ των πραγματων δειχνουν νεοτερες σαφωε και ειναι τυχερες... και για εμας τις υπόλοιπες να αρκουμαστε να δειχνουμε ακριβως οσο ειμαστε :o

----------


## imagine

Όχι, να μην παντρευτείς επειδή άρχισες να γερνάς, ούτε 30αρα ούτε 50αρα. Ο γάμος από φόβο και ανασφάλεια δεν έχει καλές προοπτικές, θα σε πνίξει. 

Μη σκιάζεσαι, αν γεράσεις κι άλλο και μπαταλέψεις, εφόσον είσαι ευκατάστατος, μπορείς να βρεις μια κούκλα "νοσοκόμα", σαν το θείο στη διαφήμιση του τζόκερ, κι όλα καλά.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> και με καλο συστημα μια αντιρυτιδικη κανει δουλίτσα!... η μεκα της κομψοτητας ειναι η απολυτη επαφη με τον χωροχρόνο... οι γυναικες που προσπαθουν να δειχνουν νεοτερες ειναι πάντα καταδικασμενες στο κιτς!!...αυτες που εκ των πραγματων δειχνουν νεοτερες σαφωε και ειναι τυχερες... και για εμας τις υπόλοιπες να αρκουμαστε να δειχνουμε ακριβως οσο ειμαστε :o


Συμφωνω απολυτα! μια μεγαλη που προσπαθει να δειχνει νεα ειναι κιτς. Επισης ενα μικρο που προσπαθει να δειχνει μεγαλη παλι ειναι κιτς! ειναι αυτο που λενε οι ξενοι ''Trying too hard''

----------


## Remedy

> και με καλο συστημα μια αντιρυτιδικη κανει δουλίτσα!... η μεκα της κομψοτητας ειναι η απολυτη επαφη με τον χωροχρόνο... οι γυναικες που προσπαθουν να δειχνουν νεοτερες ειναι πάντα καταδικασμενες στο κιτς!!...αυτες που εκ των πραγματων δειχνουν νεοτερες σαφωε και ειναι τυχερες... και για εμας τις υπόλοιπες να αρκουμαστε να δειχνουμε ακριβως οσο ειμαστε :o


μην ξεχναμε και τους ανδρες.
οι περισσοτεροι πιπιλιζουν την καραμελα ¨οι γυναικες σπανε νωριτερα" η δειχνουν μεγαλυτερες , αλλα το λενε με την καραφλιτσα τους να λαμποκοπαει, τα ασπρα η βαμμενα κομοδινι μαλλακια τους να δειχνουν την φθορα η το κιτσ (διαλεγεις και παιρνεις) και πανω απο την μπακα της ηλικιας που δεν αποχωριζονται με αντιτιμο την προσπαθεια... εκαι χωρις την βοηθεια μιας καλης υδατικης αλλα ουτε και του μακιγιαζ, μαντεψτε πως ειναι το προσωπο..
δεν εξρω τι λεει το περιβαλλον σας κοριτσια (και αγορια), αλλα στον δικο μου κυκλο συνομηλικων (συμμαθητων για παραδειγμα), οι γυναικες ειναι κουκλαρες και οι ανδρες ωραιοτατοι μεν ,αλλα δειχνουν κατα πολυ μεγαλυτεροι μας.

----------


## imagine

Remedy, αυτο είδα στο τελευταίο μας reunion που πήγα. Οι γυναίκες είναι όλες από καλές μέχρι κουκλάρες.. άντρες έχει λίγους που είναι σούπερ... οι περισσότεροι με καραφλίτσες/ μπακίτσες/ σακουλίτσες στα ματάκια κτλ.. και κάποιοι που μοιάζαν 20 χρόνια πάνω. Εικάζω πως φταίνε τα γονίδια και οι καταχρήσεις.

Γεγονός πάντως πως οι άντρες πιο δύσκολα κρύβουν χρ'ονια

----------


## elis

> μην ξεχναμε και τους ανδρες.
> οι περισσοτεροι πιπιλιζουν την καραμελα ¨οι γυναικες σπανε νωριτερα" η δειχνουν μεγαλυτερες , αλλα το λενε με την καραφλιτσα τους να λαμποκοπαει, τα ασπρα η βαμμενα κομοδινι μαλλακια τους να δειχνουν την φθορα η το κιτσ (διαλεγεις και παιρνεις) και πανω απο την μπακα της ηλικιας που δεν αποχωριζονται με αντιτιμο την προσπαθεια... εκαι χωρις την βοηθεια μιας καλης υδατικης αλλα ουτε και του μακιγιαζ, μαντεψτε πως ειναι το προσωπο..
> δεν εξρω τι λεει το περιβαλλον σας κοριτσια (και αγορια), αλλα στον δικο μου κυκλο συνομηλικων (συμμαθητων για παραδειγμα), οι γυναικες ειναι κουκλαρες και οι ανδρες ωραιοτατοι μεν ,αλλα δειχνουν κατα πολυ μεγαλυτεροι μας.


ξερεισ τι δουλεια τραβαει ο αντρασ για να ναι η γυναικα του στην τριχα δε φανταζεσαι και κανει και καλη και σκληρη δουλεια
για να ναι η γυναικα στην τριχα αλλιωσ δε γινεται

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy, αυτο είδα στο τελευταίο μας reunion που πήγα. Οι γυναίκες είναι όλες από καλές μέχρι κουκλάρες.. άντρες έχει λίγους που είναι σούπερ... οι περισσότεροι με καραφλίτσες/ μπακίτσες/ σακουλίτσες στα ματάκια κτλ.. και κάποιοι που μοιάζαν 20 χρόνια πάνω. Εικάζω πως φταίνε τα γονίδια και οι καταχρήσεις.
> 
> Γεγονός πάντως πως οι άντρες πιο δύσκολα κρύβουν χρ'ονια


ε πες τα ντε!
κι εγω στο ριγιουνιον τα ειδα :p
μαθανε ολοι και ολες (αυτο ειναι το πιο κουφο), "τα χερια και ο λαιμος δεν κρυβονται". οι ανδρες δεν εχουν χερια και λαιμους?
εχω συμμαθητη που ντρεπομαστε (τα "κοριτσια") να λεμε οτι ειναι συνομηλικος γιατι μοιαζει με πατερας μας. πλακα μας κανετε?

να μην σχολιασω τι συμβαινει στους ανδρες μετα τα 40 στο σεξ (που μου θελουν και μικρουλες τρομαρα τους), γιατι θελω να ειμαι γλυκια
(για να μην σας αφηνω σε αγωνια, στις γυναικες δεν συμβαινει)...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μην ξεχναμε και τους ανδρες.
> οι περισσοτεροι πιπιλιζουν την καραμελα ¨οι γυναικες σπανε νωριτερα" η δειχνουν μεγαλυτερες , αλλα το λενε με την καραφλιτσα τους να λαμποκοπαει, τα ασπρα η βαμμενα κομοδινι μαλλακια τους να δειχνουν την φθορα η το κιτσ (διαλεγεις και παιρνεις) και πανω απο την μπακα της ηλικιας που δεν αποχωριζονται με αντιτιμο την προσπαθεια... εκαι χωρις την βοηθεια μιας καλης υδατικης αλλα ουτε και του μακιγιαζ, μαντεψτε πως ειναι το προσωπο..
> δεν εξρω τι λεει το περιβαλλον σας κοριτσια (και αγορια), αλλα στον δικο μου κυκλο συνομηλικων (συμμαθητων για παραδειγμα), οι γυναικες ειναι κουκλαρες και οι ανδρες ωραιοτατοι μεν ,αλλα δειχνουν κατα πολυ μεγαλυτεροι μας.


οι αντρες δεν θελουν πολυ δουλεια, εγω προσωπικά τον γουσταρω με την μπαγκιτσα του και με τα γκριζα του και τις ρυτιδουλες του.. σιχαινομαι το μπιφτεκι!..εκει ειμαι αδιαλακτη... ξουρισε τα επιτελους!!..ι το περιποιημενο μουσι ..ή το ξυρισμενο αξυριστο ...γενικως εχουν και αυτοι δουλίτσες αλλα οχι πολλες ... μην το παρακανουμε ..αμα ο αντρας κοιταζεται πολυ στον καθρευτη χανει πόντους, κακα τα ψεμματα!.. 
και σας παρακαλω ρε σερνικα χαλαρωστε με το αρωμα πια!!!.. σε ΚΑΜΙΑ δεν αρεσει το εντονο αρωμα!!!.. σαπουνακι και αποσμητικο αν σας μπερδευει η δοσολογια!!( να βγαλω και γω κανενα απωθημένο!!)....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ε πες τα ντε!
> κι εγω στο ριγιουνιον τα ειδα :p
> μαθανε ολοι και ολες (αυτο ειναι το πιο κουφο), "τα χερια και ο λαιμος δεν κρυβονται". οι ανδρες δεν εχουν χερια και λαιμους?
> εχω συμμαθητη που ντρεπομαστε (τα "κοριτσια") να λεμε οτι ειναι συνομηλικος γιατι μοιαζει με πατερας μας. πλακα μας κανετε?
> 
> να μην σχολιασω τι συμβαινει στους ανδρες μετα τα 40 στο σεξ (που μου θελουν και μικρουλες τρομαρα τους), γιατι θελω να ειμαι γλυκια
> (για να μην σας αφηνω σε αγωνια, στις γυναικες δεν συμβαινει)...


εγω δεν εχω πάει σε ριγιουνιον αλλα απο φβ που τα βλέπω , τα νεα δεν ειναι καλα κοριτσια για τις 35αρες τουλαχιστον... σκατα εχουνε γινει ... καλα να μου πεις οι περισσοτερες σε αυτην την ηλικια ειναι σε φαση διαζυγιου.. ή καποια κριση ηλικιας επειση πλησιαζουμε τα 40? τι να πω...ισως για αυτο! ουτε να βαφτουνε ουτε να ντυθουνε δεν ξερουν οτι τους πλασαρει η μοδα και χωρις να τσεκαρουν αν ταιριαζει.. καταπινουμε αμασητο πολυ βλήτο !!! και το προσωπικο στυλ εχει πάει περιπατο ...
οι αντρες απο την αλλη...ναι ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση τομολογω, μαλλον τους ανανεωνουν οι πιτσιρικες !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Συμφωνω απολυτα! μια μεγαλη που προσπαθει να δειχνει νεα ειναι κιτς. Επισης ενα μικρο που προσπαθει να δειχνει μεγαλη παλι ειναι κιτς! ειναι αυτο που λενε οι ξενοι ''Trying too hard''


μπα σε μια πιτσιρικα το συγχωρεις το κιτς... εχουν τοση φρεσκαδα που επανορθωνει η φυση ...βεβαια οχι όλες... πάντως αν ξαναγινομουν 20 δεν θα φορουσα κ α θ ο λ ο υ μακιγιαζ... αντε καμια μασκαρα και κανενα λιπ γκλος !!...στερνη μου γνωση...

----------


## Macgyver

Για το ποσο γηρασμενος δειχνεις εξαρταται απο τα γονιδια , το καπνισμα και ο ηλιος κανουν ρυτιδες , η συστηματικη γυμναστικη κοβει 8 βιολογικα χρονια , 3 κοβει η υγεινη διατροφη και η αρκετη ενυδατωση , και το ποσο καλοζωισμενος η ταλαιπωρημενος η αγχωδης εισαι , ιδιως τα δυο τελευταια παιζουν ρολο μεγαλο , οπως και τα γονιδια . Βλεπω τον πατερα μου , που ειναι πολυ κουλ τυπος , 89 , ενα 75αρι δειχνει , αλλα δεν καπνιζε , δεν ηταν βλαβερος ο ηλιος εκεινες τις εποχες , και ηταν παντα δραστηριος , χωρις να ταλαιπωρειται . 
Οι κρεμες για να κανουν δουλεια , οι αντιρυτιδικες , πρεπει ναναι του 100σταρικου και ανω . 
Αλλα το να πινεις πολυ νερο απο νεος , ειναι πολυ σημαντικο , πολυ καλυτερη η εσωτερικη ενυδατωση , παρα η εξωτερικη . 
Η φαλακρα οντως μεγαλωνει πολυ τον αντρα .

----------


## Fleur

δεν ξερω τι λετε. εμενα με κανουν πιο νεα τα μαγουλακια, τα λακακια, οι φακιδες και το χαμογελο :Ρ

----------


## Anakin

> να μην σχολιασω τι συμβαινει στους ανδρες μετα τα 40 στο σεξ (που μου θελουν και μικρουλες τρομαρα τους), γιατι θελω να ειμαι γλυκια
> (για να μην σας αφηνω σε αγωνια, στις γυναικες δεν συμβαινει)...


Απλα δεν εχουν την ενεργητικοτητα που ειχαν παλαιοτερα (ουτε οι γυναικες την εχουν στα 40).

----------


## Anakin

Mac αν προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου κοιτα τις 40αρες και ανω που τον προσεχουν επισης ασε που θα σε εκτιμησουν περισσοτερο γιατι θα στε σε κοντινες ηλικιες και θα σε καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## Macgyver

Το προβλημα μου , δεν ειναι ηλικιακο , ειναι αν αξιζει να παντρευτεις η οχι .

----------


## Panos35

εξαρτάται τι σημαίνει για σένα ο γάμος...

----------


## Panos35

και γενικότερα αν πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να τον υπηρετήσεις στοιχειωδώς

----------

